# Bassmaster Top 10



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

This was an eye opener. See "Top 10 Best Bass Lakes"

http://www.bassmaster.com/top100

....And to think, I live 20 miles from this great unheralded fishery.--Tim


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Surprised Dale Hallow didn't make the list. Probably because it doesn't host tour events.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

bassmaniac said:


> Surprised Dale Hallow didn't make the list. Probably because it doesn't host tour events.


It made #68 on the top 100 list. Was surprised that Chautauqua was not listed even in the top 100. These other destinations must really be phenominal!


----------



## C.M.F. (May 20, 2013)

Guntersville over Falcon? What kind of crack pots are writing for Bassmaster?


----------

